# Workshop setup



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Our new coffee shelf in the workshop, low budget of 700€ some old material + some days manpower of myself and my mate. Not finished yet...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ooooooo whats going on that frank


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a stage - when's the performance?


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Then we had to connect the machine and check if it got enough steam for a Cappuccino.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dualit and an Krupps burr grinder?


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Steam was ok, but we had to struggle to pull some good shots.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tadah!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just needs a franked VL instead of that ugly black lump


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Let me know if you don't like it - I'm happy to swap


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks like a stage - when's the performance?


Coffee Wembly!

It's an Altar to Caffeine







.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> just needs a franked VL instead of that ugly black lump


There is also one of those on the left


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow where do you work, and any jobs going?


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is brother and sister (milkman´s baby)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Place looks really good frank


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Terranova said:


> Here is brother and sister (milkman´s baby)


Little and Large!


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

The EK43 looks 10' tall next to the Titus! I didn't realize the difference in size.


----------

